# Glass runners for viv



## wildy

Anyone know who sells glass runners, tried b and q and wicks and a plastics company.


----------



## jamie_coxon

Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists have em in the diy bit but there like £3 i think


----------



## kennedykrew

wildy said:


> Anyone know who sells glass runners, tried b and q and wicks and a plastics company.


my BIL got some from b+q, but when i went they didnt have any... :-x


----------



## littlerosie2004

I am looking for some too but am struggling...

Checked B&Q, Wickes, Wilkinsons, and two local glass companies but so far nothing 

Someone must have a secret stash somewhere....come on, spill the secret!


----------



## Mez-sez

if you live any where near nottingham a place called wharf aquatics in pinxton sells the tracking for glass. the cut glass and/or tracking to size! its dead cheap too


----------



## VieT

nice.. never thought of there befor.,..

will be sure to check it out

peace

JAmes


----------



## Jinx

Vivtronic Home Page

or a more direct route...
Vivtronic Home Page


I buy mine from here. They are very good and cheaper than £3.


----------



## littlerosie2004

Great site but doesnt work out cheaper for me  Making 3ft vivs and would still be cheaper to use vivbuilder...

Will bear it in mind for other items though : victory:


----------



## pixie_bex

pollywog site has them aswell... also there is a few on e bay search glass runner.


----------



## mattb22

I have been to 2 B&Q's. Asked about 3 members of staff and all of them said: "Yes we sell them, but only for PVC doors, nothing for sheets of glass on there own?", Then gave me a puzzling look. The others said either " We don't stock them" or "I don't know". 

I came to the conclusion that after the previous week only being charged for one piece of wood and them not understanding there was 2 sheet's of beech conti board for 18 pound each (I got a bargain :lol2, that you don't have to be the brightest spark to work there.

I wandered round a few isle's to find exactly what I was after, runners.... Labelled "Double U" right next to furniture legs and stuff I think.

The moral is YOU probabley know more than the staff at B&Q. Have a look round yourself : victory:


----------



## LlanfairPG

mattb22 said:


> I have been to 2 B&Q's. Asked about 3 members of staff and all of them said: "Yes we sell them, but only for PVC doors, nothing for sheets of glass on there own?", Then gave me a puzzling look. The others said either " We don't stock them" or "I don't know".
> 
> I came to the conclusion that after the previous week only being charged for one piece of wood and them not understanding there was 2 sheet's of beech conti board for 18 pound each (I got a bargain :lol2, that you don't have to be the brightest spark to work there.
> 
> I wandered round a few isle's to find exactly what I was after, runners.... Labelled "Double U" right next to furniture legs and stuff I think.
> 
> The moral is YOU probabley know more than the staff at B&Q. Have a look round yourself : victory:


We did the exact same thing!!:lol2:

And if you hold the 2 lots together, top and bottom they usually only charge you for 1!!

Of course, I always point out the mistake!! :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## [email protected]

*Rich*

Check out e-bay using glass runners or reptile equipment as ur search. B&Q do sell them in curtain stores,the bigger ones have more of a range because of the size of the store (see, you cant fit the same ammount of products into a shop half the size!) I hope this helps. P.S as I work in B&Q you may want to ignore all that as I cant be the sharpest pencil in the case,or was it the brightest spark??? :Na_Na_Na_Na: LOL? Good luck,try the guy on e-bay as he's really good and gave me some good advise:2thumb:>


----------



## Falkor-Dragons

i buy mine from any glass shop/warehouse :2thumb:


----------



## TheOne23

They sell them on Ebay, thats where I bought mine. Here's the direct link:

6mm 4ft VIVARIUM GLASS RUNNERS top + bottom BLACK on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Sep-08 13:54:17 BST)

: victory:


----------



## anubis & crystal

Last time I checked, vivbuilder had stopped trading, so there may be a slight problem getting the runners from there. Vivtronic is still good, as are some of the sellers on ebay, but only if you want upto 4ft.


----------



## 15060

i have 4mm black runner and i can send upto 5ft via royal mail, pm me if u require prices and details 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/137144-glass-runners-viv-handles-air.html


----------



## don't rush me

wildy said:


> Anyone know who sells glass runners, tried b and q and wicks and a plastics company.


 go to any glass company that sells glass they normally have the runners and the stick on handles if they dont they should be able to order


----------



## djbugzzy

*you the best*



mattb22 said:


> I have been to 2 B&Q's. Asked about 3 members of staff and all of them said: "Yes we sell them, but only for PVC doors, nothing for sheets of glass on there own?", Then gave me a puzzling look. The others said either " We don't stock them" or "I don't know".
> 
> I came to the conclusion that after the previous week only being charged for one piece of wood and them not understanding there was 2 sheet's of beech conti board for 18 pound each (I got a bargain :lol2, that you don't have to be the brightest spark to work there.
> 
> I wandered round a few isle's to find exactly what I was after, runners.... Labelled "Double U" right next to furniture legs and stuff I think.
> 
> The moral is YOU probabley know more than the staff at B&Q. Have a look round yourself : victory:


 thx so much dude you the best i bin looking for ages and i fort icould only get them from ebay you solved my prblemo :no1::2thumb:


----------



## james_kelly

I paid £10 for my runners


----------



## djbugzzy

*Glass runner*



james_kelly said:


> I paid £10 for my runners


Well get this i had problems finding it called bnq to have it put by for me then the company cudo glass in maidstone kent were im getting my glass from had the runners in there so i paid 10er for 4 strips at 2f 2inc so fort that was good and cut to size so happy man  thx u guy for all ur help tho


----------



## djbugzzy

wildy said:


> Anyone know who sells glass runners, tried b and q and wicks and a plastics company.


Home page
they cut and grind glass for vivs 4m or 6m and they do the runners to


----------

